# Hi. Anybody recognize this guitar?



## barquentine (Apr 26, 2018)

I found this solid body classical at a thrift store and can't identify the maker. The headstock has a monogram or logo and there is a symbol or initial in the electronics cavity. No serial number. I'm guessing the guitar is about 25-30 years old by the deterioration of the foam around the 9volt battery
The lower bouts are asymmetrical.
Any ideas? Thanks, Steve.

Why can't I add images from photobucket?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

Try this;
open your pic on PB
right click on it, choose 'copy image'
paste it here


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Does this help?

'83 Morris Groovin' Power Acoustic PA-17G Chet Atkins Electric Classical Guitar Moridaira Japan RARE


----------



## barquentine (Apr 26, 2018)

barquentine said:


> I found this solid body classical at a thrift store and can't identify the maker. The headstock has a monogram or logo and there is a symbol or initial in the electronics cavity. No serial number. I'm guessing the guitar is about 25-30 years old by the deterioration of the foam around the 9volt battery
> The lower bouts are asymmetrical.
> Any ideas? Thanks, Steve.
> 
> Why can't I add images from photobucket?


classical-D.jpg - Click to see more photos


----------



## barquentine (Apr 26, 2018)

[


----------



## barquentine (Apr 26, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Does this help?
> 
> '83 Morris Groovin' Power Acoustic PA-17G Chet Atkins Electric Classical Guitar Moridaira Japan RARE


Thanks so much - that's the company and I found the model on a Japanese page.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice !


----------

